# Oxygen is Carcinogenic and causes Lung Cancer



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

> Oxygen in the air we breathe may play a role in triggering lung cancer, new research suggests.
> Scientists found that rates of the disease decrease at higher altitudes, where there is less oxygen in the air.
> Although oxygen is essential for life, the US researchers suggest the way our bodies process it is potentially carcinogenic.
> Oxygen is known to be highly reactive. When cells in the body use oxygen atoms to harness the energy stored in food, they produce a natural by-product called oxygen free radicals.
> These free radicals can cause damage to cell structures and DNA, which in turn can trigger cancer.




Read more: How oxygen in the air could trigger lung cancer: Rates of the disease found to decrease at higher altitudes | Daily Mail Online

So what you can do is move to a high altitude location


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, we can't exactly develop an alternative of oxygen for respiration.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 14, 2015)

You know something, people are just too desperate for attention these days. These scientists got there 15mins of fame.

There are so many uncountable things that could result in a damaged cell or could led to further problems.

I would say, stop being blind and think logically. These research are the result of immense pressure of financing organization or individuals on scientists to come out with something nomatter how ridiculous it is. 
Otherwise, the financing organization money would go into drain and scientists working there would be thrown out.

Soon they would say if you drink 250ml of water everyday than you would have a higher chance to survive longer rather than drinking 500ml or more water everyday. )


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 14, 2015)

And statistics show that people on higher altitudes have higher number of respiratory problems compared to people living in lower areas. That's what I call "a well in front and steep drop at the back(nowhere to go)"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 14, 2015)

could it be somehow related to pollution? though the article doesn't mention anything about it. but anyway, the study still says it *may* play a role; these people usually talk in 'could', 'may', 'perhaps', 'probably' more often than not. i don't expect to see any follow-up to this too.



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> You know something, people are just too desperate for attention these days. These scientists got there 15mins of fame.
> 
> There are so many uncountable things that could result in a damaged cell or could led to further problems.
> 
> ...



just a day or two back i was reading about a person; he was seriously interested in academics and wanted to pursue a career in it, but dropped the idea altogether when he found out how those people are used to toeing the line of their financiers. 

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> And statistics show that people on higher altitudes have higher number of respiratory problems compared to people living in lower areas. That's what I call "a well in front and steep drop at the back(nowhere to go)"



do you have a link to any page that has a description on it? if its about some study done on a survey, then leave it; lots of 'a survey done on x no. of people found out that....' seem like exercises in entertainment & biding time to me; they keep changing their 'findings' every now & then. i still recall getting miffed on seeing that particular section/column in ToI that used to have tidbits about such surveys, long back when i used to read ToI (and newspapers). 

anyway, people with severe asthma (non-cold triggered type) on the plains are sometimes suggested to live on the hills for sometime, loosely called 'high-altitude treatment', plus we know that hillfolk are known to be tough & cheerful people, and scaling mountains like nobody's business, without any sophisticated trekking or mountaineering gear.


----------



## seamon (Jan 14, 2015)

Exactly!!! Every seen lung cancer patients in Mars?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

Well looks like we will be in trouble sooner or later


----------



## seamon (Jan 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well looks like we will be in trouble sooner or later



We're in too deep.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2015)

Water has 100% mortality rate. Everyone who drank some died sooner or later.


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Water has 100% mortality rate. Everyone who drank some died sooner or later.



AHA! I knew it. This discovery should win a Nobel prize.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

To avoid death, don't get born.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 17, 2015)

entire article is filled with idiotic statements. i wanna find these "scientists" and throw my morrison-boyd at their heads.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> To avoid death, don't get born.


Well said


----------



## $hadow (Jan 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> To avoid death, don't get born.



We are already born now we can stop our next gen from coming to earth


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2015)

Oxygen therapy itself a treatment for Cancer.. Why would anyone use Oxygen for treatment, if it is carcinogenic?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2015)

The same reason why medical radio isotopes are used for cancer treatment...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We are already born now we can stop our next gen from coming to earth



Save next gen,use condo*s!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Oxygen therapy itself a treatment for Cancer.. Why would anyone use Oxygen for treatment, if it is carcinogenic?



this is the first time i'm hearing of this.... how do you treat cancer with oxygen?


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> this is the first time i'm hearing of this.... how do you treat cancer with oxygen?


Oxygen Therapy


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2015)

Next someone will say water will cause you to melt. :\


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Next someone will say water will cause you to melt. :\



pure, 100% water is a mad-scientist grade solvent. drink some, and you'll die due to every soluble thing inside your body being leached into that water. you will literally melt from the inside out (well more like dissolve)

its used to clean CPU chips (the only use i know of this, thanks reddit)


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> pure, 100% water is a mad-scientist grade solvent. drink some, and you'll die due to every soluble thing inside your body being leached into that water. you will literally melt from the inside out (well more like dissolve)
> 
> its used to clean CPU chips (the only use i know of this, thanks reddit)



I had my doubts, but looks like doomgiver is correct this time. 
Why Ultra Clean Water Is Harmful To Your Health - Kids News Article


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I had my doubts, but looks like doomgiver is correct this time.
> Why Ultra Clean Water Is Harmful To Your Health - Kids News Article



what do you mean "this time"?


----------

